# Best Tap Water Filter On Demand System?



## LuxLuthor (Jul 11, 2009)

I have been having "spring" water delivered to the house for more years than I can remember in those 5 gal jugs. It works fine, and tastes great. 

I just noticed this Zuvo add in this month's Popular Science which looked interesting, but wondered what people like to use. 

Let me also say that for me to switch away from the bottle deliveries which averages about $58/month (5-6 jugs), my primary concern is wanting on demand, excellent tasting water with a minimum of hassle, and that doesn't take an hour to fill a coffee pot.

I know there are all those brands out there like Brita, Pur, etc. but I don't really know much about them. I don't give a crap about all the plastic bottle environmental nonsense or some gimmick catch phrase like being "sustainable." I just want something that is easy and works.


----------



## gorn (Jul 11, 2009)

I switched from the delivered bottled water to a britta filter a few years ago. The water tastes the same and it is way cheaper. I live in an area that has real hard water and filtering it is the only way to go. I have never looked into the inline filters so I can't say how good or bad they are.


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 11, 2009)

I have been using a simple PUR Faucet mount for a couple years now and it looks like I will have to replace it or figure out how to take it apart for cleaning and seal maintenance. It now has some spray coming from the outlet and I would guess due to a worn seal. I went this route because it was the easiest path and I have found it to be more than acceptable but I have no idea how effective it is?!?! Whether the built in indicator is legitimate or not, I don't know but it beats trying to estimate the volume of water that has passed through or replacing the filter based on time which may or may not be related to actual use?!?!

When it comes to drinking water, to a certain extent I figure the "If it doesn't kill you it makes you stronger" addage has some relevance. The system you linked with its multi step and UV treatment of the water sounds pretty cool but is it necessary or overkill? :shrug:


----------



## glockboy (Jul 11, 2009)

I used the Reverse Osmosis Systems, same like this one.
http://www.pure-aqua.com/ro-100.htm


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 11, 2009)

I have been using the Brita pitchers like shown here for years now. It's just me and the little wife here, so it's not that inconvenient to add water from the faucet a few time a day. I bleach it every time I change the filter in it. Would a built-in be nice.... yes, but we're ok doing it this way. Our water is supposed to be pretty good here but it really does improve the taste. It removes the Chlorine taste, I've noticed.


----------



## karlthev (Jul 11, 2009)

I have been using the Multi-Pure system for the past 10+ years.


Karl


----------



## Rexlion (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't know about "best," but I think most of them will do a good job for most situations.

For many years we used a bottleless hot-cold water cooler that had an activated carbon filter with impregnated silver (to inhibit bacteria) hooked to the house water line. That cooler was tough to keep working, so 1.5 years ago we switched to the Pur filter/pitcher (Walmart, etc.) and it has been fine. We change the filter about every 4 to 6 months, it's just the 2 of us so we don't need to change every 3 months as mfr recommends. The water tastes fine.

I think just about any activated carbon filter will do well. Some now have stuff called KDF that does what the silver used to do, prevent bacteria from growing in the filter in the unlikely event it gets contaminated with something harmful.


----------



## RA40 (Jul 11, 2009)

We have one of those generic two stage filter systems in the kitchen and one hooked to the fridge. I dunno how excited I can be over a water filter . The main aspect I notice is the water doesn't smell like chlorine nor taste like it. I certainly am more aware when traveling and drinking tap water though.  Each set of carts nails me about $50 and the fridge ~$10.


----------



## Lee1959 (Jul 11, 2009)

My wife is allergic to the Chlorine family of chemicals and she used to start to plug up and sneeze when she drank her morning coffee every day. We started using Pur filters and she has no trouble now. Not sure it is the "best", but it works very well from our experience.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 12, 2009)

This Aquasana unit claims to be the #1 rated system, and top rated by Consumer's Digest for the last 6 years. I've heard of Consumer's Report, but not Consumer's Digest. They list this comparison chart which does make it look good...and say up front that they have a "relationship" with Sun Water that makes Aquasana. Dubious.

Here is what appears to be a legit rating site: http://www.consumersearch.com/water-filters/best-water-filters which seems to favor Culligan EZ-4. 

Pitchers won't be enough for us.

Probably just stick with the bottled delivery.


----------



## mendhammarsh (Jul 12, 2009)

You can have Culligan test your water for free. I am very pleased with the Culligan reverse osmosis system. I am no longer using bottled water on my Oasis water cooler.


----------



## Sigman (Jul 12, 2009)

We've been using this model for years. Each unit is supposed to be good for 1000 gallons (I think they say that's a years worth of drinking water for a typical family of 4?).

I've considered trying one of these, but probably have enough filters stocked up for another 10 years!  I like the idea of being able to see what's "inside" - then again maybe that's not exactly what I really "want" to see?! 

I monitor the flow, taste, & check for chlorine removal effectiveness with a little pool kit (which are all reasons to replace the filter). Last time I ordered I got the larger model (green - I think it's at the bottom of the linked page) but haven't replaced the current filter as of yet.

Certainly makes a noticeable difference in taste!!! I can taste chlorine in a microsecond! Makes better coffee for sure...


----------



## Saaby (Jul 12, 2009)

Pretty much if you're on a municipal water system, your tap water should already be clean of microbes and things like that. The 2 things you generally pick up are maybe some rust taste from the pipes, and chlorine that they put in your water to kill the bacteria.

I don't know exactly where, as I've never bothered to do it, but there's a place online I believe that you can look up the water company in your area, and see what kind of 'stuff' is in your water.

Assuming you're on a municipal system with "clean" water that just doesn't taste great, than you don't really need a high end filter system. You don't need to filter out .003 micron stuff if there's already none in your water! 


Reverse Osmosis systems, in particular, are very wasteful for home use. From Wikipedia:



> Household Reverse osmosis units use a lot of water because they have low back pressure. As a result, they recover only _5 to 15 percent_ of the water entering the system. The remainder is discharged as waste water. Because waste water carries with it the rejected contaminants, methods to re-cover this water are not practical for household systems. Waste water is typically connected to the house drains and will add to the load on the household septic system. An RO unit delivering 5 gallons of treated water per day may discharge 40 to 90 gallons of waste water per day to the septic system.



We wanted to improve the taste of our water, and wanted the convenience of having the filter at the tap, not having to refill a pitcher, etc. -- but we didn't want to put out the $$$ to install or maintain a Reverse Osmosis system.

We put in this Filtrete Advanced Water Filtration System from Lowes. It's basically like a big Brita filter that just attaches directly to the faucet. You _could_ use it with a filter faucet as well, but for now we are not. 

So the way it works is just to filter 100% of the cold water coming to whatever faucet you attach it to -- generally the kitchen faucet. We have not noticed a significant reduction in the water-flow through that faucet, but it's only been about a month -- so time will tell. 

Wanted to improve the taste of the Ice in the freezer, so we installed an inline ice-maker filter as well. 

For the one under the sink, you just twist in a new cartridge every 6 months for $20. The one behind the fridge says it can go for a year, and it's about $11 to replace. So for about $101 the first year, and $51 every year after that, we are able to filter all our culinary water. 

I know Flashaholics tend to be gadget-a-holics, but it's worth figuring out what you need to filter out from your water, and then buying the right tool for the job (As opposed to buying more filter than you really need). The filter we are using goes down to 9 microns, I believe. Ours is the "Advanced" model, and there's one called "Professional" that goes down to 5 microns. Well we don't need to filter down to 5 microns, so we skipped that model...a savings of about $10 every time we need to replace the cartridge. Both the "professional" and "advanced" models use the same "docking station" however, to connect to the faucet. So if we wanted to upgrade our filtration at some point...we could by simply upgrading the filter.


----------



## MarNav1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Lux we just put one in from a box store (Menards) under the sink. Taps into the cold water pipe and the outlet mounts above the sink. Filter is under the sink mounted to the wall. Water and coffee TASTE much better. Will fill coffee pot in a minute or so. About $80, $11 or so for a new filter.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 12, 2009)

Those are some excellent suggestions. Just to see the effect, and living with high quality city water that does give a link to their analysis report like Saaby says, maybe I will try out Sigman's suggestion which looks pretty affordable, and see how it compares to our bottled water. 

Then if that solution turns out to be a nuisance under the faucet nozzle, but makes tap water good enough to use, then I could follow it up with an under the sink install. 

Saaby, that is exactly the one I put inline on my Frig icemaker....about 10 years ago. LOL!  I figured I would get this model from Amazon because at least it says good for 5 years. Trying to remember to replace something in 5 years that hides behind the Frig is hopeless, but maybe I'll put a big magic marker on the hidden wall behind it saying: "Hey dumbass, replace this water filter in July 2014!" That should get my attention. LOL!

Thanks very much.


----------



## BB (Jul 12, 2009)

The biggest issue with bottled water is the cooler/bowl + valve to deliver the water and bacteria/etc. transfer to the "clean" water.

How many people wash their hands, sterilize the top of the bottle when a new one is put on, and clean/sterilize the cooler every so often.

-Bill


----------



## springnr (Jul 12, 2009)

Pure Water site, their model 77 filter is good for city water and they have a good selection of cartridge types and media.

I use the Black & white reverse osmosis.


----------



## m16a (Jul 12, 2009)

Wait, do you guys mean to tell me that their is a better way than drawing a bucket from the limestone well outside my house?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 12, 2009)

BB said:


> The biggest issue with bottled water is the cooler/bowl + valve to deliver the water and bacteria/etc. transfer to the "clean" water.
> 
> How many people wash their hands, sterilize the top of the bottle when a new one is put on, and clean/sterilize the cooler every so often.
> 
> -Bill



Very good point.


----------



## smokinbasser (Jul 13, 2009)

my house has Omnis whole house activated carbon filtration system and there are two identical systems in parallel on the water supply from the street so all my water, sinks, toilets, outside faucets are filtered water and friendsvisitors from all over N,America say that the water is the best tasting ( not sure if there is a taste at all or if it's the total lack of "flavors" that make it so good "tasting"


----------



## seaside (Jul 14, 2009)

Honestly I do believe the best way to get "PURE" water is to get Reverse Osmosis Systems. I have used it for years for my salt water aquarium tank. 

But for drinking water.... RO system is too slow, sort of expensive, and it produces almost completely "pure" water that does not have any flavor or taste or smell, which I think most people don't want/need.

So, for drinking water, I bypassed RO membrane and ion exchanging rasin parts. Water only flows thrugh two filters. segment filter and carbon filter. By doing that, I still can get the some flaver with no unnecessary particles and nitrogens at acceptable speed. 

If I were you, I would add two filters at faucet, and use the faucet soley for drinking water. It does the same thing with what brita and pure does, only in big scale.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 14, 2009)

BB said:


> The biggest issue with bottled water is the cooler/bowl + valve to deliver the water and bacteria/etc....


That and the fact that *bottled water is held to a lessor standard than even tap water.* The standard for bottled water states that a certain amount of fecal contamination is acceptable. No fecal contamination is allowed in the standard for tap water.

Many muni water plants are sixty years old, based on older still technology and designed to serve their cities when they were at much lower population levels. Of course, *they should* protect the users but they burp quite often. (Perhaps another bodily function would be more discriptive.  ) It may take years in court just to find out what you and your family drank during any given 'burp'.

Check out _Report Cards for America's Infrastructure_ produced by *American Society of Civil Engineers.* Year after year they've been taking the religion out of muni water quality.

We've been using a *Katadyn Drip filter* every day for ten years. It's the same model used for base camps on Mount Everest climbing expeditions. It requires no pumping, no electricity, no water pressure and with low particulate source water (like tap water) a set of filters lasts three years.

Aside from the obvious advantages to a filter like this one in a crisis (or one of the Berkeys, for that matter) it has the advantage of protecting us every day. Because we use it every day we are very familiar with it and it will not be part of the steep learning curve a family must face to get all of their emergency gear working in a crisis. I wouldn't want to learn how to make clean water in the midst of a crisis.

I also like it for *The Geezer Factor.* I don't have to carry big water bottles anywhere. The filter is a few feet from the tap and filling it is not much of a stressor.

I did the math on it a while back and was blown away. It has payed for itself over and over each year and we've used it for ten years.

Think about it. It costs less than bottled water and yet it will still work in emergencies _where other systems won't._ You also won't hurt your back lugging big jugs of water.


----------



## springnr (Jul 14, 2009)

I have been thinking about buying a emergency siphon setup.* 

Not sure about hygenyics of the gravity suck start though. :green:

*


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 15, 2009)

Cool stuff on that page. I've thought about using some of them as a backup. It's also a cheap, simple way to add a charcoal filter to an existing filter setup for a temporary problem with a particular chemical contaminant.

Nice prices.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm an Aquarain man. It's just like the Katadyn drip unit but made in USA and less expensive.. 

The AquaRain® Natural Water Filter is manufactured to meet stringent NSF standards and fully achieves the USEPA requirements of a Cyst and Bacteria Water Purifier.* 

http://www.aquarain.com/index.htm

only 2 cents a gallon and will process thousands of gallons (depending on how dirty it is of course)..and no pumping..
keep it on a high shelf and have a tube with a clip dangling over the kitchen sink; convenient.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I've never seen the Aqua Rain before. We find drip filters very easy to live with.


----------



## bltkmt (Jul 16, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> This Aquasana unit claims to be the #1 rated system, and top rated by Consumer's Digest for the last 6 years. I've heard of Consumer's Report, but not Consumer's Digest. They list this comparison chart which does make it look good...and say up front that they have a "relationship" with Sun Water that makes Aquasana. Dubious.
> 
> Here is what appears to be a legit rating site: http://www.consumersearch.com/water-filters/best-water-filters which seems to favor Culligan EZ-4.
> 
> ...


 
We use that exact Aquasana system, and have for about a year. It works very well, but you need to change the filters periodically. Also, the spigot is fairly small so it does take a bit to fill up a coffee pot.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 16, 2009)

I could see using a drip filter for an emergency backup but with flow rates of 1/2 to 1 gallon per hour, or a quart in 15 mins....that won't work fast enough for our needs.


----------



## bltkmt (Jul 16, 2009)

Not sure if you were replying to me, but I wouldn't classify the Aquasana as a drip filter. The issue is the size of the spigot hole.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 18, 2009)

Lux, you keep the upper tank full, it drips into the lower tank which also holds a few galllons, if you drain off and bottle the excess from the bottom tank, and keep the uppper tank drippin' you have alot of gallons per day..
now if you could devise an auto feed for the top, and put a drain hose to a big holding tank from the bottom, you got a producer..


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 18, 2009)

TedTheLed said:


> Lux, you keep the upper tank full, it drips into the lower tank which also holds a few galllons, if you drain off and bottle the excess from the bottom tank, and keep the uppper tank drippin' you have alot of gallons per day..
> now if you could devise an auto feed for the top, and put a drain hose to a big holding tank from the bottom, you got a producer..



Oh, now that I did not realize. Holding a few gallons in the bottom would be fine then. I was assuming it only came out on demand at a rate of 1/2 to 1 gal/hour. They only say the model 200 has 1.5 Gallon "when left to work overnight" but nothing on the other models in terms of reserve waiting to be used. Do you know? Also similar to what someone said about the contamination of the bottled water setup, is there a way to clean the bottom & nozzle?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 21, 2009)

Sigman said:


> We've been using this model for years. Each unit is supposed to be good for 1000 gallons (I think they say that's a years worth of drinking water for a typical family of 4?).
> 
> I've considered trying one of these, but probably have enough filters stocked up for another 10 years!  I like the idea of being able to see what's "inside" - then again maybe that's not exactly what I really "want" to see?!
> 
> ...



I tried this $35 Honeywell model that Sigman recommended, which was certainly easy to install. However, even after running for 3-4 minutes, there was still a significant aftertaste. I would say it was maybe a 30% improvement. I even tried making coffee with it, and again was noticeable enough that it detracted from enjoying it. Two other people I asked agreed.

It might be a case of being stuck with bottled water which has zero aftertaste. Darn.


----------



## Sigman (Jul 21, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> ...there was still a significant aftertaste...


Hmmm, I suppose the quality of the water to begin with could be a factor? You would think the filters would produce similar results, even in different regions...:thinking:


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 21, 2009)

We use a Pur faucet mount and fill 3 Brita filter pitchers for a double filtered overkill, and the Pur has LED's built in.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 21, 2009)

Sigman said:


> Hmmm, I suppose the quality of the water to begin with could be a factor? You would think the filters would produce similar results, even in different regions...:thinking:



If you want this clear unit I bought with an extra filter, send me a PM. I know I won't use it.


----------



## Sigman (Jul 21, 2009)

Mine are the sealed "throw away" type and I've got a few stashed, so though I appreciate the offer...someone else possibly needs it worse than I.
:thanks:


----------



## brucec (Jul 21, 2009)

Saaby said:


> Reverse Osmosis systems, in particular, are very wasteful for home use.



Drinking distilled or RO water over long periods of time is also unhealthy. I'm currently living in Taiwan where the municipal water system does not produce drinkable water, meaning that it may still have bugs in it. It's not so bad that you can't brush your teeth with it, but it's probably not a good idea to drink too much. We are using a 3M system which is a countertop carbon filtration + UV sterilization unit. I haven't seen this in the US before, probably because there is no need to UV sterilize US tap water.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 21, 2009)

I called the guys at filter direct, and somehow they talked me into a $140 reverse osmosis setup under the sink, with full credit back on that Honeywell sink top unit, so it is really only costing me $105. He wasn't surprised when I told him my city water still tasted bad with the countertop filter. I figure at $60/mo, I have some leeway to explore and find what I want.


----------



## Saaby (Jul 21, 2009)

and the water from that will taste...tasteless, but that's going to be primarily because it's going to *3* carbon filters...not because of the Reverse Osmosis stage.


----------



## Sigman (Jul 22, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> I called the guys at filter direct, and somehow they talked me into a $140 reverse osmosis setup under the sink, with full credit back on that Honeywell sink top unit...


"somehow" eh? That's funny! $140 doesn't sound too bad and it's cool that they gave you credit on the other unit!

Maybe, just maybe...I'll give them a call?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 22, 2009)

Saaby said:


> and the water from that will taste...tasteless, but that's going to be primarily because it's going to *3* carbon filters...not because of the Reverse Osmosis stage.



Well remember I am going for what I consider a tasteless water source to replace my $60/mo bottled water jug setup. I'm not sure but you might be saying you think there should be some taste, which there doesn't seem to be with Poland Springs type waters.

I don't really care if I get tasteless with 3 carbon filters, and/or the RO stage. For another $80 and yearly filter changes, this seemed to be the next worthwhile step in my pursuit. I don't need filtering for the rest of the house.

Sigman, they offered the full credit. He even told me to just toss the wet cartridge as it would not be useable anyway. I just called to see what other options there might be.


----------



## binky (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm using R/O like glockboy. I understand about too much R/O not being good either, but you can always mix it with something when you're drinking a whole lot of it. The concern stems from the idea that if you drink a bunch of absolutely pure water then the osmotic pressure will draw needed stuff from inside your cells and in the extreme can even cause cell damage. I'd assert that in general people these days eat way too much salt and other junk so we're more than safe from any danger when drinking a normal amount of R/O water.

When I go biking I take a 70 or 100-ounce water bladder. With the crummy, super-chlorinated water in our town it was literally killing me. Shortly after I moved here I started getting sick very often. One time I had the flu for about 3 months straight. My neighbors would come over & ask "Is your water black too?" My complaints to the water company fell on deaf ears, and the town wouldn't approve a well.

I have a whole-house particulate filter and R/O for drinking water & ice. Since I got the R/O system and switched to drinking that, no more crazy illness. Immediate change.

No I can't certainly identify the cause, but the correlation is enough for me.

Mine's an old 5-stage Flowmatic system. That was bought by Watts. Watts has a zillion residential options on this page.

I am sure the FilterDirect system and glockboy's setup are good too.


----------



## seaside (Jul 22, 2009)

Saaby said:


> and the water from that will taste...tasteless, but that's going to be primarily because it's going to *3* carbon filters...not because of the Reverse Osmosis stage.


 

I am with this opinion.
Unless what I'd learnt for years in 80's is not true any more... the tap water filtered thru 3 or more stages including sediment filters and carbon filters would be perfectly good enough for drinking with most impurites removed, even purer than most spring water selling in stores. RO water is kind of over kill, very wasteful for drinking water because RO membrane rejects 80~92% of filtered water to produce pure water which is not desirable for drinking.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 23, 2009)

seaside said:


> I am with this opinion.
> Unless what I'd learnt for years in 80's is not true any more... the tap water filtered thru 3 or more stages including sediment filters and carbon filters would be perfectly good enough for drinking with most impurites removed, even purer than most spring water selling in stores. RO water is kind of over kill, very wasteful for drinking water because RO membrane rejects 80~92% of filtered water to produce pure water which is not desirable for drinking.



I'm not seeing these points. Even if you're accurate that I would have the desired result with a 3 stage filter alone my main point is this new suggested setup is costing me another $80, and only requires annual filter changes. Why would I care if this affordable setup also includes RO for this price...knowing that it is the best way to achieve quality and tasteless result?

The technical guy at filter direct said with absolute certainty that this results in the best tasting, cleanest water, so I'm not accepting your saying it is not desirable for drinking.


----------



## Empath (Jul 23, 2009)

Reverse osmosis, along with carbon filtering for chemical removal, is an effective means of filtering drinking water particularly for short term use.

Committing yourself to long term use is best done while considering its drawbacks, for both efficiency and health.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 23, 2009)

Empath said:


> Reverse osmosis, along with carbon filtering for chemical removal, is an effective means of filtering drinking water particularly for short term use.
> 
> Committing yourself to long term use is best done while considering its drawbacks, for both efficiency and health.




OK, useful link. Thanks, Empath. This system does have the 3 charcoal filters, and I have used this trace mineral supplement for years, and various vitamins, so I think I have that legitimate downside covered. I'm not in a water shortage area, so however much is wasted in the drain I'll gladly pay in exchange for having a couple gallons of nice tasting quality water per day. At bottled water expense of $720-750/year this should be a wonderful replacement system.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 24, 2009)

don't confuse good taste with good water or bad taste with bad water.
bad tasting water can be good drinking water (except for the taste, well duh.)
good tasting water can make you sick.
if you want to avoid getting sick, you must use a filter that traps either bugs, and or, chemicals.
most of the time the bad taste is from minerals..charcoal filters will not remove hardness/minerals from the water.
RO will remove the minerals, and the bugs, but you should should take a mineral supplement every day to keep your bones et al. healthy.
Using RO on hard water wastes most of the water, and uses energy..
it's best to analyze your water (can be somewhat expensive these days) and discover what is in it that you need to remove, and then get the appropriate filters.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll see how this works out, rather than going through water testing, etc. This is an $80 step after the counter top $65 suggestion didn't work.

I'm starting with city water that already has "acceptable" water, but has an undesirable after taste. I'm not worried about getting sick given the setup linked.

I don't care about how much water is wasted by RO, or energy costs related to having 2-3 gallons of great tasting water per day. Hell every time I flush my toilets, there goes 7.5 gallons + watering lawn + filling swimming pool. We don't have a water shortage here...in fact last night after a 3"+ rain, I backwashed my pool for 30 minutes to waste--just to lower the water level.

What I want is acceptable tasting water for drinking, coffee, etc. instead of $60/month on heavy 5 gallon water jugs with their own sanitary, unregulated risks. Worst case I continue with the jugs.


----------



## seaside (Jul 25, 2009)

+1 for what TedTheLed said, and that basically is what I was trying to tell. But I guess taking or not is up to them, not to me.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 25, 2009)

This is an interesting and timely subject. There is a case to be made that muni water supplies in general will continue to trend downward in quality as time goes by. Clean water is no longer just a Third World problem.


----------



## Saaby (Jul 26, 2009)

Well before you hook up the RO part of that filtering system, you might just try the sediment+3 carbon filters. That might do the trick, and it would save you water costs, and you wouldn't have to replace the RO membrane. Keep the RO tank around for if there's ever an emergency maybe. I dunno. Just saying, if the 3 carbon filters will get you there, and they likely will, than running the RO at that point is just wasteful.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 26, 2009)

Knowing nothing before this thread about RO, you have all gotten my attention. I think once the new kit arrives in next day or so, I will have a better idea what the RO part involves. Off the top of my inexperienced head, it was seeming like there wouldn't be a significant waste issue in providing a few gallons of enjoyable, quality water. I don't think we have ever had a drought restriction. Ever. Many people have sump pumps in their basements to keep the water table from rising into it.

All this stuff could drive you nuts...this makes it look like I live next to the Buriganga river in Dhaka, Bangladesh. LOL!


----------



## springnr (Jul 26, 2009)

The talk about RO water being bad for you got me going for a bit... so far the only "facts" I've found are from folks promoting alkaline water.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*Reverse Osmosis FAQ*

*A guy told me reverse osmosis units waste a lot of water. Is that true? *

It depends on what you mean by waste. A home RO unit uses water to clean itself and wash away impurities. It’s like a lot of other water-using appliances. We use water to wash clothes, to wash dishes, to wash cars, to flush toilets. A reverse osmosis unit uses more water in its operation than you actually consume, but it doesn’t use enough that you’ll notice it on your water bill. It uses water only while it’s filling its storage tank. When the tank is full, the whole unit shuts down and no water runs to drain. In terms of expense, it’s like a couple or three extra toilet flushes a day.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 27, 2009)

yes it seems to be true we can get all of the minerals and vitamins we need from veges and fruits, but who eats ALL those fruits and veges?? 
try googing "distilled water" and see what you get. RO water is basically distilled water, ie. all solids removed..


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 27, 2009)

TedTheLed said:


> yes it seems to be true we can get all of the minerals and vitamins we need from veges and fruits, but who eats ALL those fruits and veges??
> try googing "distilled water" and see what you get. RO water is basically distilled water, ie. all solids removed..



I understand that valid point, but I think you missed my earlier post where I have had that "base" covered for years. 


LuxLuthor said:


> OK, useful link. Thanks, Empath. This system does have the 3 charcoal filters, and *I have used this trace mineral supplement for years, and various vitamins,* so I think I have that legitimate downside covered. I'm not in a water shortage area, so however much is wasted in the drain I'll gladly pay in exchange for having a couple gallons of nice tasting quality water per day. At bottled water expense of $720-750/year this should be a wonderful replacement system.


I have long known that we are increasingly depleting our food supplies from the ridiculous overfarming without allowing the land to lie fallow, intentionally plowing a crop under, natural fertilization, or using other necessary soil regeneration techniques. 

Mankind is on a collision course with his own destiny. I just want some nice water while watching the show.


----------



## Saaby (Jul 27, 2009)

springnr said:


> The talk about RO water being bad for you got me going for a bit... so far the only "facts" I've found are from folks promoting alkaline water.
> 
> ...It uses water only while it’s filling its storage tank. When the tank is full, the whole unit shuts down and no water runs to drain. In terms of expense, it’s like a couple or three extra toilet flushes a day....



Yeah, you have to take everything on the internet with a grain of salt eh? 

While I don't doubt the bias of these guys: Reverse Osmosis Water Waste

Here is what they say to that:


> Some dealers tell you their units don't waste water after the storage tanks are full. That's an unfortunate, poor design, because those are the units which will fail the quickest because of membrane fouling from salts, metals and lime which may be added to many of our water systems to reduce metal pipe corrosion. With R/O, you're trapped either way!



Reading between the extremes...I think you get the idea that not _all_ RO systems waste water all the time, though some apparently run almost continuously. Those that don't run continuously still run a lot of water down the drain for every bit that makes it into the RO system. Not only that -- but you are running water through filters before it even hits the RO. 


_Edit: Wait a minute...shouldn't the plethora of filters sitting in front of the RO system take out those salts and things? Hmm...obvious obvious bias there, their information *seems* to be directed towards running a RO system without any other kind of filtration. Ok, well, they still make a semi-valid point...but take it with the bias that obviously exists therein._


Soooo let's try and come up with some realistic numbers. Assume you filter 4 gallons of water a day. If 85% of that is wasted, then you dumped 23 gallons down the drain to get that 4.

Just to put that in perspective:
A high efficiency dishwasher (Bosch) uses ~8.8 gallons _on it's least efficient cycle_.
A high efficiency clothes washer uses about 22 gallons per load.
Most shower-heads are restricted to 2.5 gallons per minute, so a 10 minute shower is 25 gallons.

So 4 gallons a day equates to 3 dishwasher loads, 1 washer load, or an extra shower...each day. 

4 gallons a day times 310 days a year (i'm subtracting a healthy 55 days, for vacation right? But some days you wouldn't use a whole 4 gallons so...) means 7130 gallons of water down the drain. 

You keep saying you're in an area where water isn't a problem, and that's great! I guess all we're trying to say is that you're potentially wasting water when it doesn't need to be wasted...like going out and buying an inefficient car, old refrigerator, or some other inefficient item...where in this case there may be no distinct advantage to be had for all this inefficiency. 

So all I'm saying, and you already said you'd look into this -- so I'll lay off after this post -- is truly, look into running the system without the reverse osmosis membrane in place. If that produces acceptably clean water, you'll save money on replacement RO membranes, have 1 less part to break down, you'll potentially be able to *easily* filter way more than 4 gallons a day (Remember the pre-RO filters are filtering more like 20 gallons a day), and you'll create a smaller environmental impact. 

If, after you try that, you still find the water to be unacceptable tasting....than I don't think anything we could say would convince you to ditch the Reverse Osmosis system, but at least try the 4xfilter system first!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, I will try the filters first. I think based on averaging 3 of those 5 gallon jugs in 2 weeks, we are more using 1-2 gallons/day which would be more like wasting 5 gal/day. 

We have 92 psi water pressure coming in (I measured it). I remove that shower restrictor, and usually take a hot shower until the 50 gallon hot water heater is empty, and some of that is cold mixed in. I suspect I would run more water getting the shower warmed up than the RO would use. 4 of our toilets are still the 7.5 GPF toilets, and I'm sure we flush them 15-20 times per day.

Most of the people around me have in ground lawn watering systems that run most the night. On the wasting issue, I don't see where that is a legitimate concern if you live in an area that has plenty of water, and city charges for it are a pittance. Maybe this is hard for people to relate to if they live in drought areas.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 27, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> ...Maybe this is hard for people to relate to if they live in drought areas.


 For *whatever reasons* there is a very broad range of resopnse. A few years ago I overheard some tourists freaking out on a sidewalk in the French Quarter. Someone was watering the plants on their balcony and water was running down to the walk below. They were arguing loudly among themselves about whether they should call the police.

Overrunning a balcony in the French Quarter isn't very wasteful -- within a few minutes the water will be back in the river, where it came from, and again on it's way to the Gulf.


----------



## springnr (Jul 27, 2009)

TedTheLed said:


> yes it seems to be true we can get all of the minerals and vitamins we need from veges and fruits, but who eats ALL those fruits and veges??
> try googing "distilled water" and see what you get. RO water is basically distilled water, ie. all solids removed..



Yep, I like fruits an vegies when eating them, but it is easy not to. 
So I add a dose of Boku to one of my glasses of RO every day.

The original reason I went with RO was to cut down on estrogen, hormones, drugs, ... that are infiltrating our water system every day.

Now that I'm in the Pacific Northwest, and my water comes from snow melt rivers, I might just switch back to a ceramic candle filter.

Birth is terminal


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 27, 2009)

springnr said:


> Yep, I like fruits an vegies when eating them, but it is easy not to.
> So I add a dose of Boku to one of my glasses of RO every day.
> 
> The original reason I went with RO was to cut down on estrogen, hormones, drugs, ... that are infiltrating our water system every day.
> ...



Thanks for adding that link for Boku. I meant to find out more about that, and forgot. Now I think I'll just order it.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 30, 2009)

Well installing one of these is not for the faint of heart. It was kind of fun now that it is all done, but many many hours were spent. I knew I had a challenge when I wanted a reliable cold water source, which made me see the bad shape the plumbing under the sink was in:




​I found that my 92psi water pressure exceeded the 80psi limit of these filter systems. I needed to install a pressure reducing valve. Trying to figure out all the connections to make this work were a bit of a challenge with all the thread sizes, etc. Finally got it all soldered, bolted and not leaking. Had to take out the garbage disposal, and spend a while on my back to get here:



​Then the next challenge was drilling a 5/8" hole through the stainless steel sink without having a larger 1/2" drill. Unbelievable how hard this stainless steel was. Regular bits were worthless, even starting out with very small ones. Ultimately a 1/4" titanium bit made this hole, and after about 30 mins & oil to keep bit cool, this counterbit $8 finally broke through:



​What seemed like hours later, and more time on my back, I finally had the nice quality water spout. This will stay on continuous, or short pushes, and swings in all directions.



​OK, then finally I can hook every thing up, and start the water. Looks good, no leaks, so let water purge through all the filters before filling the pressurized white holding tank. Tried to organize the 4 plastic tubes and cable tie them off:



​When I looked again after 10 mins, one of the damn fittings at reverse osmosis had a slow leak. Had to undo all the pretty cable ties, tighten up the fitting, got rid of all leaks and after 2 hours of filling the tank, finally put it all back in where it is now done, and working properly.

I haven't tasted the water yet because I wanted to fill the tank twice and empty it completely....so will do the taste test later today. After all the challenges and time, I lost my interest in testing it without the RO filter to save water. I just hooked it all up the one way to get it done...so I'll never know if 3 filters would have given a good enough result. I do feel better having more complete filtering though as I read about the increasingly bad condition of the nation's water supply.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 31, 2009)

Well the RO water was chosen by 6 people today compared to bottled spring, & city water, myself included. Absolutely no aftertaste.


----------



## Sigman (Jul 31, 2009)

Mission accomplished then eh? :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah...and a worthy mission it was. I did not fully realize how it worked, and now understand all those raising concerns about the reverse osmosis filter (which is the 4th of the 5 filters) being wasteful.

Cold intake water goes to the 4th RO semi-permeable membrane, and for every gallon it lets through for drinking, it wastes 3 to waste drain. In my photos you can see the black tubing going into the white drain pipe.

_*However, there is a pressure shutoff once the white holding tank is full, preventing any ongoing water wasting. *_So if we drink 2 gallons a day, then only 6 gallons are wasted, not the larger amounts that earlier posters reported. I do appreciate where people were coming from in terms of conservation, but that 6 gallons is less than a single toilet flush in my house.


----------



## BB (Aug 1, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> _*However, there is a pressure shutoff once the white holding tank is full, preventing any ongoing water wasting. *_So if we drink 2 gallons a day, then only 6 gallons are wasted, not the larger amounts that earlier posters reported. I do appreciate where people were coming from in terms of conservation, but that 6 gallons is less than a single toilet flush in my house.



Regarding the toilet--The 1.5 gallon flush models (mandatory in California) do save quite a bit of water (and the newer, well designed ones, do not need unstopping near as much as the older models did).

I installed RO years ago in my home--Liked the water, but over time the leaks (especially, when changing the filters) and, finally, the problems with the flow control valve (water hammer, and eventually failing to shut off water dump to drain when the tank was full---wasting a large amount of water unless manual shutdown) made RO (at least the "inexpensive unit" I had) just not worth the hassles.

None of the "standard" RO or Water Filters are certified for biologically unsafe water--and they can contain/provide sites for growth of bacterial colonies (especially after Chlorine has been filtered out (such as _Legionella_ bacteria). You would need a UV-C based system (or similar) to address biological issues in the water supply.



> _Legionella_ will grow in water at temperatures from 20 °C to 50 °C (68 °F to 122 °F). However, the bacteria reproduce at the greatest rate in stagnant water at temperatures of 35 °C to 46 °C (95 °F to 115 °F).


Having a few gallons of non-chlorinated water sitting under a warm and stuffy sink just seems like it is counter productive (pun unintended) to water safety (if one is concerned about infectious diseases).

If I recall correctly (from our old RO system), you are supposed to disinfect the filter and tank assemblies every so often with Chlorine because of the problems with bacteriological growths (and Legionella is not easy to kill with chlorine either).

In the end, I just replaced the whole mess with a standard disposable water filter (with activated carbon for taste) and change it ~6 months (when the flow rate is reduced). And pretend my water is safe (not that I have any indication that it is not safe).

My test on "water quality taste--is to let the water sit for a day or two in a plastic container (such as a sports bottle). Our tap water tastes great out of the faucet, but after a few hours--the flavor starts to turn. Using any simple activated carbon filter--and the water can sit for days in the bottles and still taste fine.

And, apparently, (mostly hot?) water supply contamination is not a small problem (PDF). From testing the water supplies of 20 hospitals around the US:



> results. Legionella pneumophila and Legionella anisa were isolated from 14 (70%) of 20 hospital water systems. Of 676 environmental samples, 198 (29%) were positive for Legionella species. High-level colonization of the water system (30% or more of the distal outlets were positive for L. pneumophila) was demonstrated for 6 (43%) of the 14 hospitals with positive ﬁndings. L. pneumophila serogroup 1 was detected in 5 of these 6 hospitals, whereas 1 hospital was colonized with L. pneumophila serogroup 5. A total of 633 patients were evaluated for Legionella pneumonia from 12 (60%) of the 20 hospitals: 377 by urinary antigen testing and 577 by sputum culture. Hospital-acquired Legionella pneumonia was identiﬁed in 4 hospitals, all of which were hospitals with L. pneumophila serogroup 1 found in 30% or more of the distal outlets. No cases of disease du e to other serogroups or species (L. anisa) were identiﬁed.


On the good side--the new chloramine type disinfectants that many water districts are switching over to (from chlorine) is more effective against Legionella.

-Bill :tinfoil: :sigh:


----------



## binky (Aug 1, 2009)

Good work, Lux. 

I guess you didn't screw the bracket into the side of the cabinet because you've got to leave room to unscrew those filter housings. It'd be convenient to have the bracket screwed in when you do it, though, but maybe you can do one at a time to keep it propped up by the other housings.

I didn't have enough room under my sink at all, so I put the system in my basement below the sink area. That turned out to be convenient for a couple reasons -- I can get to the housings easier and I was able to run a tapped feed over to my refrigerator for the ice maker. Clearest ice I've ever had!

Happy gulping!

A note on maintenance -- My instructions call for using bleach to clean the system. I talked with my local R/O system pro's about that. They said they use hydrogen peroxide instead. That doesn't damage the filter so much and the byproduct is simply water so it's a safer cleaning method. I'm not sure it's as effective a broad-spectrum cleanser, but that's what I've been using. Another thing they mentioned is to be sure to keep up with the cleaning maintenance because without the city's chlorine in the water I've taken out the one thing that keeps gunk from growing in the pipes.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Aug 1, 2009)

BB, thanks for the Legionella link.

Lux, may I ask what the whole RO package cost?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 2, 2009)

BB, good information, thanks. It is good to hear that low water volume toilets are working better. My main objection to that federal imposition is that it is not an issue if you live in an area without a water shortage. While I understand something like electricity which is so interconnected beyond your own community, water reservoir/water supplies remain local.

Interestingly, nothing was in this "spartan" www.filterdirect.com RO kit or obvious at their website about the need for disinfection. I will follow up with that, and realize it is very important to address. It has me now thinking of just getting this $65 UV add-on to go as last stage before faucet.

Remember, I was using the typical $60/month 5 gallon water jugs that plop into the water holder which I forget to get replaced, and they don't volunteer to drop off a new one on an annual schedule. At $720/year, I can come out ahead even replacing the entire RO system annually if I wanted. 

There are also no quality analysis guidelines for bottled water...so I was getting less and less comfortable using that system...especially when I consider the increasingly lackadaisical attitudes towards doing quality work I see in the younger generation.  After seeing the video of the kids taking a bath in the kitchen sink at Burger King, followed a few month later with same abuse at KFC, I'm picturing them playing similar tricks in my spring water supplies.

If I run into hassles with leaks down the road, I may tire of this system also...but so far it is giving me what I most desired, a convenient, purifed tasteless water supply that I have control over. The easiest way for me to see if there is any water running with this down the road if the full tank shutoff stops working is to watch the water meter wheel. Right now it is at a dead stop. If that shutoff stops working, they have this $20 replacement kit which they recommend using every 1-2 years anyway.

Sub_Umbra, I started with this $35 countertop filter that Sigman recommended, and it was not adequate. I called the company, and they offered to give me full credit including shipping for that unit towards this $140 RO unit, so it ended up costing me another $105.

Starting from scratch if you need the pressure regulator (my 92psi was above the 80psi limit), including plumbing supplies you saw in my photos, and shipping...figure around $200.

Thereafter, the 4 filter kit is $34 annually. The RO membrane every 2-3 years is $60, and that shutoff valve kit is $20...so figure that averages out to about $75/year.

Oh yeah, and start saving $720/year on water delivery...and if you want to save your own portable water bottles for short trips. I love how this faucet swings over from in the sink, to off the counter, so I can park a 3 Liter jug under it on a stool and let it fill away.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the figures, Lux.

I think it is vital that people begin to take responsibility for the quality of their family's water supply. Congrats to you and your's.

Unfortunately, clean water is not and will not ever become anything beyond a PR issue for any politician from here on in. The only "solutions" to virtually all clean water issues governments face are rapidly becoming *plot driven.* It is beyond politics.


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 3, 2009)

I had a water conditioner installed for the house last year and had them install a reverse osmosis system in the kitchen. The RO systems are supposed to be the best water available for drinking....

I've seen RO systems for a reasonable price at my local Costco...might be worth checking out..


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 4, 2009)

I had the talk about disinfecting with Oscar in the www.filterdirect.com tech support area. Nice guy. He sort of convinced me that there is very little concern with city chlorinated water coming in, and once it goes through my system there is just the 1 last finishing charcoal filter and the water in the tank and going to the faucet which is turning over regularly. Hard to see how legionella or another significant organism is going to get introduced into my sealed system especially when I'm changing the filters at least once a year. 

When I compare it to the bottled water jugs I had been using, there is a lot more possible ways that can get contaminated before I get it delivered, then it sits for 3-4 weeks before I rotate the oldest bottles into the dispensor.

He said the UV disenfection system was mainly for people using their own well water, and usually was hooked up before the filter system. What do you guys think that are using these systems about this topic?


----------



## Norm (Aug 4, 2009)

Not wanting to put your system down Lux but I find RO water very flat and lifeless, I've had ROs before (all attached to dialysis machines).
By the way they all had some way of bleaching to disinfect either manual or automatic.
The hospital I currently dialyse at pumps all the waste RO water first to a holding tank then to the roof of the hospital where it is used to flush the toilets, obviously a very large system with thousands of litres of waste water every day.
Norm


----------



## BB (Aug 4, 2009)

I am not sure that there is a problem with _Legionella_ either--and I never disinfected my old RO unit either... Problem is that you don't know what you don't know.

If everyone is healthy and not at at the extremes of the age range (baby/80+)--there probably is little for the average person to worry about.

The interesting thing is that most of the problem with _Legionella_ appears to be related to hot water heaters / water systems (and other A/C and water based cooling towers, etc.)...

Cold water and Gas Fired water heaters appears to be less of a problem (gas water heaters get the bottom of the tank and center stack quite hot--electric seems not so much).

Every time I look into the issue--I get a desire to turn up my gas water heater to 165F for a day and run the water through all of the fixtures (and shower) to disinfect my water system (I keep my system hot water tank sort of cool for energy efficiency)...



> * 70 to 80 °C (158 to 176 °F): Disinfection range
> * At 66 °C (151 °F): Legionellae die within 2 minutes
> * At 60 °C (140 °F): Legionellae die within 32 minutes
> * At 55 °C (131 °F): Legionellae die within 5 to 6 hours
> ...



Legionella is relatively resistant to chlorine:



> A study was conducted to compare the susceptibility of legionellae and coliforms to disinfection by chlorine. The chlorine residuals used were similar to concentrations that might be found in the distribution systems of large public potable water supplies. The effects of various chlorine concentrations, temperatures, and pH levels were considered. A number of different Legionella strains, both environmental and clinical, were tested. The results indicate that legionellae are much more resistant to chlorine than are coliform bacteria. At 21 degrees C, pH 7.6, and 0.1 mg of free chlorine residual per liter, a 99% kill of L. pneumophila was achieved within 40 min, compared with less than 1 min for Escherichia coli. The observed resistance is enhanced as conditions for disinfection become less optimal. The required contact time for the removal of L. pneumophilia was twice as long at 4 degrees C than it was at 21 degrees C. These data suggest that legionellae can survive low levels of chlorine for relatively long periods of time.



If 30% of the hospitals (hot water system) and 40-60% of the cooling towers (small cooling towers are real common in parts of Asia with home and office A/C systems)--It just makes me want to drag out that old " :tinfoil: " ...

-Bill  :shrug:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 4, 2009)

Norm, maybe you had a different setup, but I don't find this water as flat or lifeless, nor would I expect that adding some unknown amounts of minerals &/or other contaminants to "spring" or city treated water does anything good. I can't imagine sampling waters used in hospitals with dialysis machine systems. Nothing smells or tastes normal in that environment.

I have now had a dozen people taste this water, the remaining spring water, and a few brave souls the tap water. All but three of the people prefer this RO water, and the remaining three could not tell any difference from the bottled dispensor water.

This was always a goal of finding something that tasted the same as, or better than the bottled water @ $60/month. I didn't try all the counter top water filtration & pitcher setups that seem to work for many posters in this thread, but there was so little improvement from the single cartridge, I followed the refund motivated RO from www.filterdirect.com as a "what the heck, let's try it and see" approach.

So far, other than the install time...I would highly recommend this setup to anyone. It definitely tastes "cleaner" than the spring water, so we are just using up the last two bottles.

The disinfecting question--assuming something survived the city treatment and chlorinated water coming to the first filter, it's hard to imagine how a bacteria/virus is going to get past the filters and through the RO, let alone survive in a nutrient free environment. Without a nutrient source, and remaining a sealed system with regular water running through it--I'm not seeing the risk.

Air conditioners are open to airborne dust, mold, insects, and moisture. All that gets collected in the open cooling vents and mesh filters, so that's a whole other risk category. 

I'll keep reading, taking my vitamin/mineral supplements, and mainly see how the system looks when I check and change filters in 9-12 months.


----------



## litew8 (Aug 4, 2009)

I hope i'm not repeating anything thats been said, but an RO system wastes a lot of water. Something like , for every 3 gallons, you get one gallon of pure water. I use an Aqua Space filter system, so far so good.

I grew up on St Thomas USVI, all we had was a cistern, so no water was wasted.

Al


----------



## springnr (Aug 4, 2009)

Bad taste? --? I guess some people use an RO filter by it self???
I've only heard of this for fish tanks.

Typical RO three filter setup:
1st filter, regular carbon block type, keep RO filter from being over worked by removing sediment, also chlorine/other chemicals

2ond filter, RO, remove dissolved solids

storage tank

3rd filter, fine carbon block type, after tank to remove any taste/odors from storage tank


----------



## cernobila (Aug 4, 2009)

Just found this thread........We would also like to change from delivered water to some kind of filter system to get rid of the chlorine taste, but where we are, it is a sin and high cost to waste any water down the drain.......in fact we have what may be called "water police" mentality to use only the allowed water on our gardens per week. People are encouraged to dob in their neighbours if they use too much. The overall use of water here is a serious matter.

So, with the above in mind, what are some suggestions to get good clean chlorine free water for drinking and tea/coffee making......our tap water is relatively medium hard.


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 4, 2009)

i have a pur filter on mine but i doubt i used it to filter less then 1 gallon of water it hangs to low for my pitcher


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 5, 2009)

cernobila said:


> Just found this thread........We would also like to change from delivered water to some kind of filter system to get rid of the chlorine taste, but where we are, it is a sin and high cost to waste any water down the drain.......in fact we have what may be called "water police" mentality to use only the allowed water on our gardens per week. People are encouraged to dob in their neighbours if they use too much. The overall use of water here is a serious matter.
> 
> So, with the above in mind, what are some suggestions to get good clean chlorine free water for drinking and tea/coffee making......our tap water is relatively medium hard.



Yeah, your situation is different from mine, as I never have water restrictions/shortages. My new RO wastes 3 gallons for every 1 gallon that gets through, but shuts off filtering to waste when the holding tank is full. 

So if you are in a location where you are down to measuring gallons, this RO setup is not for you. In reality, one toilet flush at my house wastes more water than I get from the RO setup. This system which I linked above uses 3 charcoal and particle size filters then the RO membrane filter is 4th in line, and finally a smaller "finishing" charcoal filter in 5th place.

A number of other pitcher/attachments to faucet have been mentioned earlier in thread.


----------



## orbital (Aug 11, 2009)

+

I'm a Brita user and this is the best price yet on the 10-pack Filters ~ 8/11/09 

$35.55 Free Shipping http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EEH80M/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm about 6 weeks into using this RO setup. We have had about 50 people here since I installed it, including 5 from NYC which claims some of the best tasting water.

So far everyone has said this is the best tasting water they have ever had. Funniest are the people after drinking from it that say something like: "I don't taste anything so it's hard to compare it."

At this point, I would have to give highest possible marks to this setup. I'll try to remember to comment on this in 6-12 months.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 14, 2010)

Setup still working perfect. Very happy with how invisible it has become.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 14, 2010)

Sounds like you found a setup that works. I was going to suggest a Big Berkey filter system. I've heard nothing but good things about these filters. Unfortunately, do to a new law in California, I'm not allowed to get one. See for yourself: http://www.directive21.com/california.html
I'm not sure how any water filtration system is still being sold in California with this new law since they banned one of the best ones.


----------



## Kremer (Jan 14, 2010)

binky said:


> I didn't have enough room under my sink at all, so I put the system in my basement below the sink area. That turned out to be convenient for a couple reasons -- I can get to the housings easier and I was able to run a tapped feed over to my refrigerator for the ice maker. Clearest ice I've ever had!



I started out with one of those PuR deals that attaches to the sink faucet, never liked it.... Then a few years ago I bought a standard cartridge type undercounter unit and installed it under the sink. It worked well but took up a lot of space. It was there about a year before I decided to move it to the basement like you did. I also ran a tee off it and send filtered feeds to both the little faucet at the kitchen sink and over to the fridge. There is actually a 2nd tee in the basement that runs to my utility sink, where I can purge out a new filter or use the water for my brewing or other bulk fill purposes. I am super happy with the set-up, I have space under the kitchen sink and the filters are easier than ever to change.

I'm running the Culligan D-30 .5 micron filter. I picked up about a dozen of them at a local hardware that was going out of business a few years back for about $7 each (I cleared out all they had left), Woo!


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jan 14, 2010)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Sounds like you found a setup that works. I was going to suggest a Big Berkey filter system. I've heard nothing but good things about these filters. Unfortunately, do to a new law in California, I'm not allowed to get one. See for yourself: http://www.directive21.com/california.html
> I'm not sure how any water filtration system is still being sold in California with this new law since they banned one of the best ones.


 Oh, man, that's horrifying.

The Berkey(s) are sold by many, *many* vendors. Do some searches and you will almost certainly find one who will still ship to CA. As the old military adage goes, "...Somebody never gets the word."

If that fails I would run out and buy a Katadyn Drip Filter pronto if you still can. It is a system very similar to the Berkey. My wife and I have use the KDF every day for over ten years now for all of our drinking and cooking water. I can personally vouch for it's quality. We have enough filters and parts stashed to keep us in clean water for the next twelve years...


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 14, 2010)

Sub_Umbra said:


> Oh, man, that's horrifying.
> 
> The Berkey(s) are sold by many, *many* vendors. Do some searches and you will almost certainly find one who will still ship to CA. As the old military adage goes, "...Somebody never gets the word."
> 
> If that fails I would run out and buy a Katadyn Drip Filter pronto if you still can. It is a system very similar to the Berkey. My wife and I have use the KDF every day for over ten years now for all of our drinking and cooking water. I can personally vouch for it's quality. We have enough filters and parts stashed to keep us in clean water for the next twelve years...



In anticipation of this lousy new law, I purchased a Katadyn Pocket filter, a Saywer Gravity Filter with a 4 liter water bag, a Steripen Adventurer, a Steripen Voyager, and two Steripen Solar charger cases. I realize that none of these are made for hooking to the tap, but in an emergency, they will do fine, will work for backpacking, and will be useful if I have to bug out. Southern California's water supply isn't that reliable these days, and if I run out of water, I need to have a portable system to take with me. I got the Steripen Voyager with a Nalgene bottle and prefilter for half off ($65) as well as the Saywer filter ($67), and two Steripen Solar charging cases with batteries for $20 each. All these deals were from Adventure 16's recent sale. I got the Steripen Adventurer at an REI sale for around $75. I got the Katadyn Pocket filter for around $220 online. The Pocket filter is rated for 13,000 gallons, the Saywer Gravity filter has a million gallon guarantee as you can backwash it to make it like new, and each steripen will purify up to 2,000 gallons. If I use a steripen in combination with one of the filters, just about any water should be safe to drink. I just hope none of them fail early.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 14, 2010)

I feel bad for the sane people who because of their economic circumstances remain trapped in California.

Kremer, I thought about installing the filter system in the basement instead of under the kitchen sink, and could still do that. We never kept that much stuff in this cabinet, and there has been no problems so far with space. 

I did leave enough extra slack with the tubes, that I can remove the entire 3 stage filter canister system out of the cabinet to work on it though. I kind of like having the pressure guage right there to check for drops indicating time to replace the filters if they block up before the 1 year.


----------



## Kremer (Jan 14, 2010)

LuxLuthor said:


> I did leave enough extra slack with the tubes, that I can remove the entire 3 stage filter canister system out of the cabinet to work on it though.



Excellent idea.


----------



## theberkeyguy (Jan 15, 2010)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Sounds like you found a setup that works. I was going to suggest a Big Berkey filter system. I've heard nothing but good things about these filters. Unfortunately, do to a new law in California, I'm not allowed to get one. See for yourself: http://www.directive21.com/california.html
> I'm not sure how any water filtration system is still being sold in California with this new law since they banned one of the best ones.



I just wanted to thank the person who mentioned our site on this forum yesterday. I did all i could to let people know before the first of the year about the change to California, but i understand it was hard to tell everyone. The new laws in CA are directed toward water softeners, but are written so generally, they can apply to may different products.

theberkeyguy


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 30, 2010)

Wanted to give a 1 year report on my Reverse Osmosis setup I installed under the sink, as I just finished changing the 4 filters 13 months after initial install.

It was extraordinarily easy to unscrew and replace the filters. First is fine particles/rust, next two are charcoal, then it goes through RO filter, stores 1.5 gallons in pressurized tank, then out through a 5th charcoal finishing filter to the tap.

After changing filters, tightening fittings, I had no leaks. Total job took 15-20 mins, and I'm done. I empty the first two fillings of reservoir tank to get rid of initial activated charcoal particles, then I'm right back ready to go for a whole year.

At the two year change, I will also replace the RO filter which will add another 5 mins.

This was without a doubt the best decision I could have made. The easiest, cleanest, best tasting water that *anyone *has sampled...and I have shown it to hundreds of people over the last year visiting from Maine to Florida and some from the midwest, Colorado & California.


----------



## UberLumens (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the Update Lux! great info here.

Do you know if this system has any kind of cold/chilled water attachment 

Thats the one thing i see missing from the stand alone cooler, water colder than tap


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 1, 2010)

Not that I know of, but have not checked back at their site.

However I have 3 of those Poland Springs 3 Liter bottles, one of which is kept in the fridge.

When I had the previous 5 gallon bottled water jugs delivered every 2 weeks before this RO system, I also filled the Poland Springs bottles, but noticed after about 3 months that the P.S. bottles would always start growing some green algae, and I would throw them out and buy a new set.

With this RO system, I have not had to replace the Poland Springs bottles in 13 months! The water is so purified that there is never any growth in the refilled P.S. jugs....even in the hot summer.


----------



## Random Guy (Sep 1, 2010)

Lux, I don't know if this would work for you (as you mentioned you are sensitive to the taste of chlorine), but what I usually do when my 1L Nalgene bottles turn into biology experiments (don't leave them somewhere for 3 months with bug juice in them), I just put a 10% bleach/water solution in them. Come back a little while later, the bottle is clean. Rinse it out a few times, and it is good to go!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 3, 2010)

Random Guy said:


> Lux, I don't know if this would work for you (as you mentioned you are sensitive to the taste of chlorine), but what I usually do when my 1L Nalgene bottles turn into biology experiments (don't leave them somewhere for 3 months with bug juice in them), I just put a 10% bleach/water solution in them. Come back a little while later, the bottle is clean. Rinse it out a few times, and it is good to go!



I think that is an excellent suggestion which I had not thought of doing, but it always left me wondering about the source quality of the 5 bottle "spring" water purity, regarding other possible contaminants. I had started writing the date when I first opened a new Poland Springs bottle, and made sure to toss it before 3 months. The other freakout thing was looking down inside of the spring water dispensor reservoir. :green:

One of the most satisfying things about this RO system is how there is no longer any need to clean/replace the Poland Spring 1 liter bottles.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 27, 2011)

For those who are still here, and/or interested, I just did my 2 year change of the filters, and included the RO filter which is an every other year replacement. Everything continues to work perfectly. Never have had to replace the original 1 Liter Poland Springs jugs that I fill from the R.O. tap to keep by my desk, TV room, Frig, and coffee stand. No growth seen in final finishing filter. We use this every day.


----------



## daimleramg (Jul 28, 2011)

If your reusing your bottles, it is highly recommended you invest in glass.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 29, 2011)

Why? You don't like plastic bottles? The entire city water system has switched over from lead/steel pipes to white PVC piping. I'm picturing 1 Liter Glass bottles vs. marble floor.


----------



## iapyx (Jul 29, 2011)

I guess he means that plastic is not good for your health. I think it's called a _plasticizer, _that is not good for your health.
I guess if you drink 24/7 from a plastic bottle that is has any infuence. But then if you have 24/7 a plastic bottle to your mouth I think you have another problem than being concerned about your health.


----------



## UberLumens (Jul 29, 2011)

There are differing opinions on the reuse of plastic bottles.

The most concern is when using disposable bottles over and over, the plastic weakens and leaches various nasty compounds in to what ever is in the bottle.

The most recent news about this is the BPA (_Bisphenol A)_ free bottles all over the place if you want an example to get some hard facts from.

What it boils down to is this:
-plastic can leach chemicals no matter how safe we say it is or what its made from.

So in general, do not reuse disposable plastic bottles, and if you are a more safe than sorry guy, select a glass or metal container that is more chemically stable for your main vessel.

Personally the best solution for me is a nice vacuum insulated "thermos".
Not only can you get them with glass or metal inside, but they maintain the temp of your drink and can withstand the average accidental drop on the floor.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 29, 2011)

I have not really looked into plastic bottle concerns, but looking at this link reports that HDPE are safe, so I'll change over to those now. The big 3L Poland Springs are a bit hard to handle and transport, so these 2 or 2.5L JerryCan shape bottles will work better. Thanks for feedback.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 29, 2011)

UberLumens said:


> There are differing opinions on the reuse of plastic bottles.
> 
> The most concern is when using disposable bottles over and over, the plastic weakens and leaches various nasty compounds in to what ever is in the bottle.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I posted my previous at nearly the same time as you. Honestly, I wouldn't mind metal, but I like having a couple liters/half gallon filled and next to me in three locations, and I think metal is going to be too unwieldy if you could even find it in 1/2 gallon/2-2.5L sizes. 

It seems the HDPE is considered safe, and UN approved...but I'm not certain about that. What do you think about that article I posted in previous discussing it at the end?


----------



## UberLumens (Jul 29, 2011)

Personally, i don't do plastics, even HDPE, when i have a choice.
This is because plastics are everywhere and in everything, so the less contact with what i actually consume the better.

Keep in mind the bottles with BPA were also "Safe" until someone with deep pockets made the study happen to prove they are not.

This is common with many compounds and even food additives, if they dont outright kill you they are listed as "ok" until someone proves it does kill you or make you grow an extra hand

Current Examples:
artificial sweetener

Past examples:
lead pipes

With that said:

For metal you have several choices.
The "thermos's" come in many sizes up to a gallon or so i have seen.
But if that is not to you liking look for wine carafes and you should find a good container

(i didnt read your link yet but i will)


----------



## DM51 (Jul 29, 2011)

I think if plastic water bottles are exposed to heat, they leach chemicals into the water faster. I suppose that's just common sense, but it makes more difference than one would think. Anyone who has ever been to the Maldives will testify that the bottled water there tastes revolting - it has a VERY strong flavor of plastic. It sits around on pallets in the hot sun for weeks on end before being shipped from the depot to the islands that need it.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, I'm sure plastic is not ideal, but it is so practical and lightweight. I have not found reasonably priced SS canisters in 1.5 to 2.5 Liter sizes. I've been re-using this same set of 3L Poland Springs jugs I got at the grocery 2-3 years ago. Fill them from the RO Filter spigot and keep them handy for pouring into drinking tumblers....lol....which are also blue plastic. Maybe they will find enough plastic remnants in my system at autopsy that they could make a bottle, and use it to write a research paper. LOL!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 6, 2012)

Another update. Installed my RO system in 8/2009, changed 4 filters 9/2010, & 7/2011. Just changed 4 filters again 3/2012 and am going to go 1.5 years for next change + 3 years for next RO filter change. Took 30 mins, no problems, no leaks. Continues to work great with same fantastic tasting water. Highly recommend.


----------



## daimleramg (Mar 7, 2012)

LuxLuthor said:


> Another update. Installed my RO system in 8/2009, changed 4 filters 9/2010, & 7/2011. Just changed 4 filters again 3/2012 and am going to go 1.5 years for next change + 3 years for next RO filter change. Took 30 mins, no problems, no leaks. Continues to work great with same fantastic tasting water. Highly recommend.



To get the most out of your filters, you should invest in a TDS metre. RO water should be from 5ppm to 25ppm... once your water is over 50ppm you should change your filter.


----------



## That guy (Mar 7, 2012)

kinetico. top rated in every area, here in canada anyways


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 24, 2012)

daimleramg said:


> To get the most out of your filters, you should invest in a TDS metre. RO water should be from 5ppm to 25ppm... once your water is over 50ppm you should change your filter.



Thanks! I ordered the HM Com100 meter, and 342ppm NaCl calibrating solution after reading that. Appreciate your suggestion.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 28, 2012)

Just checked readings. Tap water is 69.8ppm & RO water 5.8ppm. Great to have this objective tool, thanks again.


----------



## daimleramg (Mar 30, 2012)

LuxLuthor said:


> Just checked readings. Tap water is 69.8ppm & RO water 5.8ppm. Great to have this objective tool, thanks again.



Sounds like your city is getting its water from a spring, my tap water is 330ppm(due to all the chloramines)... my RO water is 5ppm... you have pretty clean water to begin with. Have you looked into the PH Alkaline final stage to bring your PH up from 6.0 to 7.0? Because water is a bit acidic at 6.0 which is great for some plants but the human body is made for PH 7.0


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 31, 2012)

I measured that with a pH meter, and it is at 7.0 pH coming into the house. I think the water source is a protected reservoir.


----------



## daimleramg (Mar 31, 2012)

LuxLuthor said:


> I measured that with a pH meter, and it is at 7.0 pH coming into the house. I think the water source is a protected reservoir.



Yes tap water is at pH 7.0 but once it goes through a RO machine it comes out at 6.0


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 10, 2012)

I'll be darned if you aren't correct. I used my swimming pool red test drops, and it is just like you say. Now looking for that final stage setup you mention.


*Edit*: Here I found it at the place I got the earlier setup and replacement filters. That one uses calcium and magnesium, but I don't want it to go up to a pH of 9-10, so I found this other pH quick connect cartridge after speaking with them about it. This model uses Calcium and normally bumps it up to 7.0 and lasts about a year with my size system, and does not add any significant mineral taste.

I'll check the TDS reading before and after, assuming this will bump that up also. Then I could accordingly raise the scale you mentioned earlier to guide maximum filter life.

Thanks again for your expertise and help!


----------



## daimleramg (May 10, 2012)

LuxLuthor said:


> I'll be darned if you aren't correct. I used my swimming pool red test drops, and it is just like you say. Now looking for that final stage setup you mention.
> 
> 
> *Edit*: Here I found it at the place I got the earlier setup and replacement filters. That one uses calcium and magnesium, but I don't want it to go up to a pH of 9-10, so I found this other pH quick connect cartridge after speaking with them about it. This model uses Calcium and normally bumps it up to 7.0 and lasts about a year with my size system, and does not add any significant mineral taste.
> ...



This might be better http://www.maxwaterflow.com/11-X-2-...LINE-FAR-INFRARED-RE-MINERALIZATION-_p_2.html its a three stage final stage.


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 11, 2012)

Hmmm.....that is a confusing web page listing. I'm having a hard time understanding the "far-infrared" and unlikely health claims.


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 14, 2013)

Just wanted to give another year's update using this RO sytem, and other than simple annual filter changes & replacing the pH increasing cartridge every 8 months, everything continues to work perfectly. Clean, pure tasting water always available. Can't recommend this setup enough.


----------



## HarryN (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the update Lux. We had an RO on our drinking water for a number of years, but it was a bit more complicated to deal with than yours. The water hardness here is very high ( over 400 IIRC) and there is a lot of sediment in the water, somewhat depending on if the supply is coming from snow melt vs ground water that day. 

The city switched from Cl2 to chloramines, which are much harder to remove, but still essential since many RO filters will not tolerate bleach, Cl2, chloramines and many other disinfectants. Interestingly, they used to tolerate this better, but the modern ones do not, so I tend to disinfect with vinegar, which is still not really recommended by the filter people, but it works.

In our case, we had to first run the water through a water softener to lower the hardness to viable levels, but this of course is really an ion exchange, so the Mg, etc are exchanged for Na ions - so the water actually became slightly salty tasting. The high chloramine count also put a lot of load on the charcoal pre-filter.

The region had a ban on our town discharging water softener salt brine into the drain, so we were forced for many years to use a "service" that delivered pre-charged ion-exchange resin canisters to the house every week. At $ 50 / month it was not breaking the bank, but certainly annoying. Eventually, someone sued and we were allowed to use normal softeners, but my wife had trouble with the water from the one we owned, so eventually we stopped using it, and the RO then also went away.

Now we use a large in-line filter that contains activated charcoal, filtration, etc. It is supposed to last for years, but in fact it clogs up in less than 3 months here. My next task is to install a coarse sediment filter to help extend the life of the drinking water filter.

I know that a lot of people are against bottled water for various reasons, but nearly all of them filter the water (which is more than my city does, and yes I have visited the water plant), most use RO and activated charcoal, and then inject ozone into the bottle to not only "kill" but actually destroy organics and pathogens. It is actually pretty decent stuff, and we keep some around as part of our emergency preparedness supplies. My kids like to use it as a drink for school and walking, which is a heck of a lot more healthy than soda.

If only cities would use ozone as part of their general water purification process, many issues would be eliminated, in fact all of the ones that forced cities to move to chloramines in the first place. If they used it on the sewage and rain water dischage, even more problems could be prevented.


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 18, 2013)

Wow, Harry, that is a major set of obstacles. Almost seems like I would go for a 5 gal water jug delivery service in your scenario--even if it ended up being more expensive.

How is the ozone used on a practical basis? Why not use a UV product for disinfectant?


----------



## Rexlion (May 18, 2013)

Our community (Broken Arrow) just started adding chloramines now. Wish there were a decent shower filter to remove this junk.


----------



## HarryN (May 28, 2013)

LuxLuthor said:


> Wow, Harry, that is a major set of obstacles. Almost seems like I would go for a 5 gal water jug delivery service in your scenario--even if it ended up being more expensive.
> 
> How is the ozone used on a practical basis? Why not use a UV product for disinfectant?



Hi Lux, sorry for the delayed reply. Ozone can be bubbled through the water to reduce organics, kill bacteria, reduce odors, etc. Some people use it in swimming pools and spas instead of, or in addition to Cl based antiseptics.

UV light is also a good disinfectant. The most common approach is to use a lamp with two significant wavelengths, one which produces ozone ( O3) or sometimes just an activated O2 molecule ( O2*) or something like that. The other wavelength causes the ozone to decay, so the effect is quite rapid, but also, very short range. I don't remember the exact distance, but I think it is a few inches and the turbidity of the water is a factor.

For now we are making it work with a combination of bottled water for backup and mobile drinks, and sediment / activated carbon filtration for at home. Beer also works.


----------



## wilbur (May 28, 2013)

LuxLuthor said:


> This Aquasana unit claims to be the #1 rated system, and top rated by Consumer's Digest for the last 6 years. I've heard of Consumer's Report, but not Consumer's Digest. They list this comparison chart which does make it look good...and say up front that they have a "relationship" with Sun Water that makes Aquasana. Dubious.
> 
> Here is what appears to be a legit rating site: http://www.consumersearch.com/water-filters/best-water-filters which seems to favor Culligan EZ-4.
> 
> ...



Lux - I started out with Pur filter that mounted on my faucet. It worked well for cooking water but didn't taste all that good for drinking water, so I still bought bottled water for drinking.
After 1.5 yrs. the Pur broke & after a bit of research I decided to go with the Aquasana.
They claim it tastes better than bottled water & I agree with them. I never buy bottled any more.
I have been using mine for about 3 yrs. now & no major problems. They have a program called Water For Life where I pay $8.00 per month & they send me a new set of filters every 6 months.
If you buy the filters outright they are about $50 per set(2). This rig cost much more than the Pur & I was really skeptical of paying close to a hundred bucks for it but I'm pretty happy with it.
It is pretty low flo so it does take a bit of time to fill large bottles but that doesn't bother me all that much. Good luck with your search.


----------



## wilbur (May 28, 2013)

LuxLuthor said:


> This Aquasana unit claims to be the #1 rated system, and top rated by Consumer's Digest for the last 6 years. I've heard of Consumer's Report, but not Consumer's Digest. They list this comparison chart which does make it look good...and say up front that they have a "relationship" with Sun Water that makes Aquasana. Dubious.
> 
> Here is what appears to be a legit rating site: http://www.consumersearch.com/water-filters/best-water-filters which seems to favor Culligan EZ-4.
> 
> ...



Lux - I started out with Pur filter that mounted on my faucet. It worked well for cooking water but didn't taste all that good for drinking water, so I still bought bottled water for drinking.
After 1.5 yrs. the Pur broke & after a bit of research I decided to go with the Aquasana.
They claim it tastes better than bottled water & I agree with them. I never buy bottled any more.
I have been using mine for about 3 yrs. now & no major problems. They have a program called Water For Life where I pay $8.00 per month & they send me a new set of filters every 6 months.
If you buy the filters outright they are about $50 per set(2). This rig cost much more than the Pur & I was really skeptical of paying close to a hundred bucks for it but I'm pretty happy with it.
It is pretty low flo so it does take a bit of time to fill large bottles but that doesn't bother me all that much. Good luck with your search.


----------



## markr6 (May 28, 2013)

I've been using a Watts Premier UF-3 three stage under-sink system for the past few years. I love it! It can be had for about $150 on Amazon. The annual replacement pack costs about $60, so for $5/mo I have great drinking water every day. Actually, I don't need anything since the water in my city is pretty much perfect; I just like the peace of mind going thru additional filtration. It was pretty easy to install and doesn't take up much room.

I realized one of the best selling points after installing it - the water dispenses in a very narrow stream. This is great for filling up small mouth bottles. I actually reuse a glass bottle every day and the opening is about the same as a wine bottle.


----------



## ZAK88 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi,

I have also switched from bottled water to tab filter. Bottled water costed a fortune so we decided to switch to filter a while back. 
We chose Brita Filter through this article _( ... ad link removed ... )_ its quite filter if you are new to this filter stuff like us. Also Brita filter is great because its economical and also easy to use. Also it works really fine, doesn't take ages to fill the coffee pot  

Hope it helps,

Cheers!


----------



## Unicorn (Jul 4, 2018)

wilbur said:


> Lux - I started out with Pur filter that mounted on my faucet. It worked well for cooking water but didn't taste all that good for drinking water, so I still bought bottled water for drinking.
> After 1.5 yrs. the Pur broke & after a bit of research I decided to go with the Aquasana.
> They claim it tastes better than bottled water & I agree with them. I never buy bottled any more.
> I have been using mine for about 3 yrs. now & no major problems. They have a program called Water For Life where I pay $8.00 per month & they send me a new set of filters every 6 months.
> ...



How many gallons do you get per set of filters and how much does it affect the flow?

I go through a lot of water per day, two people and three dogs. We live almost directly across the street from the city water tower so there is a lot of chlorine in our water and being that close to even our water pressure is pretty low. Many inline filters will slow the flow to a trickle so I have to be very mindful of that.

Thanks for any information.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 4, 2018)

Hello!
I Looked on wilbur's profile. He has not been on this forum for over a year and his post you quoted is from 2013. Hopefully he will show up or someone else will respond. Good luck!


----------



## TaliscaAdrian (Oct 31, 2018)

Frankly, no water filtration system in the world will provide you with absolutely clean H2O. Technology has gone a long way and progress is still made. Among one of the most serious contaminant, we can list is fluoride. If you are looking for ways on how to remove fluoride from water at home, you may consider getting a filter pitcher.


----------

